# Say some kind words ...



## Satcomer (Jan 3, 2008)

Goodbye old friend. FireFox will be saying some kind words for your eulogy.







Man do I feel old now.


----------



## Qion (Jan 3, 2008)

Great comic. Goodbye Netscape, thank you for introducing me to the hell that is 56k.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 3, 2008)

You know, when you think about it if it weren't for Netscape losing the battle to IE in the 90s, they wouldn't have opened up the source to their browser and we wouldn't have the choices in browsers that we have today.  And much, much more improved than Netscape Communicator ever used to be.


----------



## icemanjc (Jan 3, 2008)

I remember Netscape.... But I remember IE 4 better.


----------



## bbloke (Jan 3, 2008)

I haven't used Netscape in many years, but it's still a shame to see it go.  Originally, I used Mosaic, but I later used Navigator/Communicator on both Macs and PCs.  To many people at the time, it was almost like "Netscape" *was* the web!

I do remember resenting the idea of having to buy web browsers, something which is relatively alien today.  When Internet Explorer came along and was free, it gave Netscape a serious challenge.  Netscape's products became free too, eventually.  On the Mac, I played with iCab and IE, but tended to stick with Communicator.

When I started using a PC at work more and more, I wanted to avoid IE and used Mozilla and Netscape 7. Eventually, I ended up using Firefox.  Funny how Firefox has links to Mozilla, which in turn has links to Netscape...


----------



## Rhisiart (Jan 3, 2008)

Netscape was always fussier about correct syntax than IE. The latter was more forgiving to aspiring web designers.


----------



## symphonix (Jan 3, 2008)

Qion said:


> Great comic. Goodbye Netscape, thank you for introducing me to the hell that is 56k.



Those of us fogies who remember ZModem connection on a 1200baud modem would like you not to show such disrespect.


----------



## lbj (Jan 3, 2008)

symphonix said:


> Those of us fogies who remember ZModem connection on a 1200baud modem would like you not to show such disrespect.




OMG!  That gave me a cold chill of remembrance down my spine...


----------



## powermac (Jan 4, 2008)

I used to love the Netscape Browser without the email app. It certainly brings back memories of the early internet. In fact, I still used Netscape until Safari. Too bad to see it go, I guess it was no surprise to read that news.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 4, 2008)

I liked Netscape 2 and 3. Netscape 4 was a bit bloated and had some very questionable interface design. I switched to iCab as soon as it came out and used it until I moved to OS X.

In a related matter, iCab 4 was recently released. The first version seems a bit buggy (especially with text fields), but I have high hopes. The new rendering engine is fast and accurate. I never would have stopped using it except that the rendering engine fell behind the times; version 2 didn't support CSS well, and version 3 was very slow. If the bugs are ironed out in version 4, I'll switch in a heartbeat. iCab puts everything else to shame in terms of features and interface. Heck, iCab from _5 years ago_ puts most _modern_ browsers to shame. Man I miss iCab. I look forward to the day when I can use it as my primary browser again.


----------



## nixgeek (Jan 4, 2008)

Mikuro said:


> I liked Netscape 2 and 3. Netscape 4 was a bit bloated and had some very questionable interface design. I switched to iCab as soon as it came out and used it until I moved to OS X.
> 
> In a related matter, iCab 4 was recently released. The first version seems a bit buggy (especially with text fields), but I have high hopes. The new rendering engine is fast and accurate. I never would have stopped using it except that the rendering engine fell behind the times; version 2 didn't support CSS well, and version 3 was very slow. If the bugs are ironed out in version 4, I'll switch in a heartbeat. iCab puts everything else to shame in terms of features and interface. Heck, iCab from _5 years ago_ puts most _modern_ browsers to shame. Man I miss iCab. I look forward to the day when I can use it as my primary browser again.



Yeah, NS3 was much nicer than the 4.x versions.....ran very lean IMO.

BTW, I heard on another forum that iCab 4 now uses the WebKit framework for rendering pages.  Kind of a shame if it's true since iCab would lose its uniqueness, but I guess going for an HTML rendering engine that works well (as in Safari) was probably the better, practical decision.  Still, it would have been nice to see them further enhance their own rendering engine as seen in previous versions.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 4, 2008)

Ah, that would explain why iCab 4 is OS X-only. I noticed the rendering was very similar to Safari, but I didn't run any tests to tell for sure. I agree, it's a shame, but really, it's hard for a small group of people to develop a first-rate browser engine these days. That's what held iCab back for years, so I can't blame them. I think WebKit is quite good, so if they can switch to it without sacrificing the excellent features I've come to expect from iCab, that's fine by me.


----------



## reed (Jan 5, 2008)

What? Netscape is going out the "Windows?" I'm still using it with my old G3. What is going to happen before I change my Mac? Soon I hope. Yikes.


----------



## Grisly (Jan 5, 2008)

Mikuro said:


> The first version seems a bit buggy (especially with text fields), but I have high hopes.



If you have difficulties with text fields, I assume that you've installed the beta version of Safari 3 in the past and you're still using MacOSX 10.4.10. Updating the system to MacOSX 10.4.11 will replace the beta stuff that was installed with the Safari 3 Beta by the "final" components and this will probably fix all these issues.


----------



## Mikuro (Jan 5, 2008)

Thank you, Grisly! You were right on all accounts. I just updated to 10.4.11, and now iCab's text fields work just fine (well, as fine as Safari's, anyway, which are a _little_ quirky).


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 6, 2008)

nixgeek said:


> Yeah, NS3 was much nicer than the 4.x versions.....ran very lean IMO.



I use Netscape v.9 and that works great and it's really fast!
The only thing I dislike, is that there are always tabs. In Safari if you have 2 tabs and close 1 then your first tab will also go away and it becomes a normal browser window with the website you had opened in the 1st tab.
In Netscape, when I have 2 tabs and close 1 then the first tab stays - so even though I only have 1 browser window with 1 website there is still a tab - even if I quit and open the app I always start off with 1 tab. Thats a little annoying - but otherwise I love Netscape. Also the whole interface looks better, it always used to look so dull and old.


----------



## priji (Feb 14, 2008)

great comic .
Netscape allows a user to quickly access information on the web pages.

TOP FEATURES.

Quickly view the status of security protection
Provides real time Spyware scanning while download files
Tabbed browsing for multiple web pages open in one window
Ten different browser toolbars you can access with a single click
Makes remembering your site passwords and filling out forms
Gives you more ways to make your browser secure
With Live Content you have one-click access to information


----------

